# Wann laichen die Zander bei Euch?



## BERND2000 (13. November 2010)

Wann laichen die Zander bei Euch?

Bei uns in Norddeutschland laichen sie zwischen Mai und Ende Juni ab.
Halt je nach Wetterlage der einzelnen Jahre.
Zum Ablaichen scheinen sie den Fluß (Weser) zu verlassen um dann in den Kieshäfen zu laichen.
Nach dem Ablaichen verlassen sie die Häfen wieder und verteilen sich im Fluß um zu jagen.
Die meisten Zander werden bei uns im Juni gefangen, oft in oder der Nähe der Häfen.
Weiter werden sehr viele im Spätherbst in den Häfen erbeutet.
Dieses ist wenigstens meine Beobachtung!
Unterstützt wird meine Beobachtung durch eine Untersuchung der Fischlarvenaufkommen in der Weser und den angeschlossenen Gewässern.

Bei uns endet die Schonzeit am 01.06, da hatten die Zander in manchen Jahren noch nicht einmal angefangen zu Laichen, sondern zogen noch in Schwärmen in den Häfen umher.
Da oft in dieser Zeit Hochwasser herscht und die Zandermännchen die Nester einige Tage bewachen, kann man sie bei sinkenden Wasserständen deutlich beobachten.
Leider verteidigen sie die Nester auch gegen Kunstköder.


Darum meine Frage!
Wann laichen die Zander bei Euch und verlassen die Zander hierfür den Fluß?


----------



## Darth-Bob (13. November 2010)

*AW: Wann laichen die Zander bei Euch?*

selbst in kalten Frühlingen sind bei uns die Zander im Mai fertig, eher im April.
Nach dem Laichen sind sie natürlich einfacher zu fangen,wenn du ein paar Hunderttausend Kinder auf einmal Zeugen würdest-hättest du auch Hunger und futterst was nur irgendwie nach Nahrung aussieht.


----------



## Udo561 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Wann laichen die Zander bei Euch?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Darum meine Frage!
> Wann laichen die Zander bei Euch und verlassen die Zander hierfür den Fluß?



Hi,
ist aber spät bei euch ,hier bei mir am Maasabschnitt je nach Wassertemperatur von Ende März bis Ende April.

Ab Mitte März ziehen die Zander von der Maas in die Maasseen und dann kann man sie oft beim laichen und bei der bewachung vom Nest beobachten da die Nester oft sehr nah am Ufer liegen.
Hier unterm Steg bei mir im Hafen haben wir immer Zander beobachten können wie diese ihr Nest bewachen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (14. November 2010)

*AW: Wann laichen die Zander bei Euch?*

Kommt drauf an, letztes Jahr wars relativ spät, so ca. Anfang Mai. Ansonsten sind sie hier in Bayern ziemlich früh dran, fast immer MItte April.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## lausi97 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Wann laichen die Zander bei Euch?*

Wenn`s Wasser 12 grad hat!Also zwischen März und Juni.
gruß
lausi


----------



## Domini (14. November 2010)

*AW: Wann laichen die Zander bei Euch?*

so gegen mitte april sind sie fertig


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (14. November 2010)

*AW: Wann laichen die Zander bei Euch?*

12 Grad ist miener meinung nach absurd, bei uns hat der See im April schon 17 Grad und letztes Jahr haben sie Ende April geleicht


----------



## sven123 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Wann laichen die Zander bei Euch?*

sie haben ein ei |bigeyes^^


----------



## BERND2000 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Wann laichen die Zander bei Euch?*

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten.
Da liegen wir ja ganz schön weit auseinander.
Liegt das an den unterschiedlichen klimatischen Gebieten oder, giebt es unterschiedliche Stämme.
Hätte nicht gedacht das wir da so weit auseinander liegen würden.

|kopfkrat Bernd
#c      |kopfkrat


----------



## lausi97 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Wann laichen die Zander bei Euch?*

@Bernd

jau ich gehe mal davon aus das die Zander sich den Unterschiedliche Klimazonen in Deutschland,in Ihrem Laichverhalten angepasst haben und das es evtl.auch verschiedene stämme sind.

@PikeHunter

Ich glaube nicht das es absurd ist,den die meisten Fische laichen erst bei einer entsprechenden Wassertemp.,um zu sichern das die Brut die größtmögliche Überlebenschance hat.
Dies hat mir im übrigen meine über 20jährige Erfahrung als Fischwirt gelehrt.

gruß
lausi


----------



## Buxte (16. November 2010)

*AW: Wann laichen die Zander bei Euch?*

Die zander haben ja jetzt schon Laichansätze, das liegt doch wohl daran das sie den winter eher passiv verbringen und halt jetzt den laich aufbauen.


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wann laichen die Zander bei Euch?*

Die Laichzeiten liegen weit auseinander!
Die Weserzander sollen aus der Elbe stammen.
Wie ist es im Rhein, wo stammen die Zander dort her?
Ist das bekannt?


----------



## nostradamus (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wann laichen die Zander bei Euch?*

Hi,

was meint ihr wanndie Zander in diesem Jahr Laichen? Bitte gebt eine region an, damit man sich ein Bild machen kann.

Nosta


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wann laichen die Zander bei Euch?*

Die Laichzeiten können von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich sein!
Eine genaue Prognose ist da schwierig, bei einem Gewässer Laichen sie schon in andern kann es noch 1-2 Wochen dauern!


----------



## schlotterschätt (2. August 2015)

*AW: Wann laichen die Zander bei Euch?*



Jan32 schrieb:


> Diese Nacht habe ich einen Zander verhaften können und dachte im ersten Moment das der Magen so fett sei(siehe Bild)
> *Beim Ausnehmen hat sich rausgestellt das dies aber nicht voll ausgebildeter, aber neuer Ansatz vom Rogen ist.*



Der Rogen ist nicht neu !!! Wir haben in diesem Jahr schon mehrfach in verschiedenen Gewässern festgestellt das die Zander teilweise nicht abgelaicht haben. Wahrscheinlich auf Grund der miesen Wassertemperaturen hat's den Glasaugen den Hintern vernagelt. Auch haben verschiedene Fischer diese Annahme schon  bestätigt.
Mal nebenbei gesagt, auch wenn es gerne mal behauptet wird, gibt es in Deutschland keine Fischart die zweimal im Jahr laicht.


----------



## Sneep (2. August 2015)

*AW: Wann laichen die Zander bei Euch?*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Der Rogen ist nicht neu !!! Wir haben in diesem Jahr schon mehrfach in verschiedenen Gewässern festgestellt das die Zander teilweise nicht abgelaicht haben. Wahrscheinlich auf Grund der miesen Wassertemperaturen hat's den Glasaugen den Hintern vernagelt. Auch haben verschiedene Fischer diese Annahme schon  bestätigt.
> Mal nebenbei gesagt, auch wenn es gerne mal behauptet wird, gibt es in Deutschland keine Fischart die zweimal im Jahr laicht.



Hallo,

Das mit dem mehrfachen Laichen im Jahr wird aus einem bestimmten Grund immer wieder erzählt.

Es ist zutreffend. 

2 Beispiele, verschiedene Arten der pontokaspischen Grundeln, wie z.B. die Schwarzmaulgrundel laichen in Deutschland mehrfach. 
Aber auch bei heimischen Arten  vor allem bei der Barbe , aber auch beim Döbel, gibt es in guten Jahren im September  eine sogenannte Winterbrut. Die haben wenig Überlebenschancen, aber die Elterntiere haben genug Reserven für den Winter und  machen noch einen Versuch.

Das ist der Grund dafür, dass man im März-April kleine Brütlinge von Cypriniden findet, zu einem Zeitpunkt, wo noch keine Weißfischart gelaicht hat.

Was den Laich im Zander betrifft, so können beide genannten Möglickeiten zutreffen. 

Wir haben gesehen, wie unterschiedliche die Laichzeiten sein können. Es kann noch diiesjähriger Laich sein, aber auch schon der Ansatz für das kommende Jahr. Zander müssen die futterreiche Zeit schon dazu nutzen, Reserven für das nächsten Laichjahr zu gewinnen. Im Winter, wenn die Nahrung knapp ist, können sie nichts mehr für den Laich abzweigen, das muß schon jetzt beginnen.
Es kann aber auch Laich sein, der in diesem Jahr, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht abgesetzt wurde.
Dieser Laich bildet sich im Fisch zurück und die enthaltenen Nährstoffe gehen somit nicht verloren.
Der frische Laichansatz besteht aus klar definierten, kleinen Eiern. Der alte Laich wird zu einer zusammgewachsenen Maße. Später wird er zunehmend bräunlich.

sneep


----------

